# New in Columbus



## Snowmiser (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello all thought i'd drop by and give a quick intro.My name's Josh i'm 28 and I know very little about archery just ordered my first bow a LH mathews genesis pro.I know it's geared more for kids but it appealed to me price wise and the fact I can let some of the neighbor kids shoot it also well I end this here so let the flogging begin.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!!!!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Josh. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------

